

What was your most clever use of a python script in everyday life? - saurabh
http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/xl2ai/what_was_your_most_clever_use_of_a_python_script/

======
yen223
This serves as a nice reminder that programming is not about the language,
design patterns, hardware architecture or whatever.

The most important aspect of programming is the way in which it improves our
lives.

